# UNIQUE-Eigenschaft



## SlaterB (8. Jan 2006)

huhu,

kann man mit JDBC auslesen ob ein Attribut einer Tabelle UNIQUE ist?
is seh irgendwie nicht so recht ne Operation dafür, für NOT NULL gibts die dagegen anscheinend?

gibts andere sinnvolle Möglichkeiten das herauszufinden?


----------



## Bleiglanz (9. Jan 2006)

DatabaseMetaData#getIndexInfo

ist aber die Frage ob das der zugehörige JDBC Treiber implementiert

oft besser, die Metadaten der Tatenbank direkt abzufragen (oft gibts solche "SystemViews")


----------



## SlaterB (9. Jan 2006)

hmm, das geht ja recht gut (ärgerlich für mich  )
weiß jemand ob das irgendeine Datenbank nicht unterstützt?


----------

